# Ahora que + indicativo/subjuntivo



## brooklynbrook

Buen día.
Me podéis decir cuál de las dos opciones (indicativo o subjuntivo) es más normal?
Ahora que lo *sé* ( *o sepa*?), te lo digo.
Gracias.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola brooklynbrook,
¿Qué te parecen estas otras opciones?
1) Te lo digo porque [ahora] lo sé.
2) Porque lo sé te lo digo.
3) Te lo digo porque lo sé. 
4) Cuando lo sepa te lo digo [Cuando lo sepa te lo diré].
5) Tan pronto como lo sepa te lo digo [Tan pronto como lo sepa te lo diré].
Salud


----------



## brooklynbrook

Muchísimas gracias, Xiscomx. I've found this sentence in a book and had some doubts about it' correctness. That's why I ask. And as for this sentence what will be better to use?


----------



## raphero

El modo subjuntivo se utiliza en la expresión de un deseo o duda o una orden negativa y el modo indicativo se emplea en la expresión (declaración) de hechos palpables, reales.
Por lo tanto en este caso tu no tienes ninguna duda, tu tienes claro que lo sabes, por lo tanto utiliza el presente de indicativo:

Ahora que lo *sé*, te lo digo.


----------



## brooklynbrook

Thanks a lot, raphero. And if ''ahora que"="tan pronto como'', so in the meaning of future... And I'm not sure if I'll know it o no. Can we use Subjuntivo?


----------



## Xiscomx

No es correcto: *«ahora que lo sepa, te lo digo»*.
Sí es correcto: *«ahora que lo sé te lo digo»*. (Nota la supresión de la coma)

Salud


----------



## raphero

In case of future: "Tan pronto como sé/sepa eso te lo diré". you 're speaking about somethig you don't still know, thereby a doubt. You have to use the subjunctive form.
The correct phrase would be "tan pronto como "sepa" eso te lo diré"


----------



## brooklynbrook

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## lcycf

"Ahora que" don't mean the same that "tan pronto como"
 "ahora que"
 you know the answer and you must use the indicativo: 
ahora que lo se (presente indicativo), consecuencia (presente indicativo) ejemplo: ahora que se que el concierto se ha anulado, podemos ir al viaje
"Tan pronto como lo sepa (subjuntivo)
 You don't know if you can or can't go, so you must use futuro de indicativo because when you have the answer you're going to tell him 
if you use el subjuntivo It means that when you'll know maybe you tell him or not: 
Tan pronto como lo sepa ( subjuntivo) te lo diré (futuro)
Tan pronto como lo sepa (subjuntivo) puede que te lo diga (subjuntivo)

sorry about my English but I'm studying it very hard


----------



## brooklynbrook

So then  what is the translation of this sentence in english? 'Now as I know it, I'll tell you'' No?
 I've found this sentence in russian grammar book. The topic was ''oraciones subordinadas de tiempo'' and the conjunction ''ahora que'' was translated nearly like ''as soon as'' in english. And the translation was ''As soon as I know it, I'll tell you''. ( Ahora que lo sé, te lo digo.) Is it ok?


----------



## S.V.

_Now that I know, I'll tell you - Ahora que lo sé, te _(_lo_)_ diré.

As soon as I find out, I'll tell you - Tan pronto como lo sepa, te _(_lo_)_ diré.

_You can also use the present tense with the same meaning, but this would be the literal translation. In spoken language, it is indeed common to use the present to imply a future action: _Si él no viene, me muero _(instead of _me moriré_).


----------



## brooklynbrook

Gracias por su ayuda, S.V.


----------



## lcycf

brooklynbrook said:


> So then  what is the translation of this sentence in english? 'Now as I know it, I'll tell you'' No?
> I've found this sentence in russian grammar book. The topic was ''oraciones subordinadas de tiempo'' and the conjunction ''ahora que'' was translated nearly like ''as soon as'' in english. And the translation was ''As soon as I know it, I'll tell you''. ( Ahora que lo sé, te lo digo.) Is it ok?



"Ahora que"
when you use this conjuction, You are speaking about something that has already past
ahora que somos amigos puedo decirte ...  now as We are friends I can tell you

"tan pronto como""
You  don't know something yet
tan pronto como sepa su nombre te lo digo .... as soon as I know his name I tell you
tan pronto como sepa su nombre te lo diré .... As soon as I know his name I'll tell you

In Spanish both sentences means the same but the first it's more informal although I don't think that the difference be important 
Write in English It's difficult to me and I don't know if I've written the explication well, I'm sorry


----------



## brooklynbrook

Thanks, lcycf. I see. It must be some mistakes with the translation in my book, that's why I had so many doubts.


----------



## autrex2811

brooklynbrook said:


> Buen día.
> Me podéis decir cuál de las dos opciones (indicativo o subjuntivo) es más normal?
> Ahora que lo *sé* ( *o sepa*?), te lo digo.
> Gracias.



Las dos, pero éstas son unas pequeñas diferencias:

Ahora que lo *sé* (en este momento lo sé) te digo que es muy importante la libertad de ortografía, pero no escribir como se venga en gana.
Ahora que lo *sepa* (más adelante lo sabré) te confirmaré bien si vamos.

Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

autrex2811 said:


> Ahora que lo *sepa* (más adelante lo sabré) te confirmaré bien si vamos.


Autrex,

Hay cosas que funcionan y hay cosas que no funcionan y esa, no sé cómo podría funcionar.

Por favor, deja de confundir a los que están aprendiendo el subjuntivo en español.


----------



## autrex2811

Peterdg said:


> Autrex,
> 
> Hay cosas que funcionan y hay cosas que no funcionan y esa, no sé cómo podría funcionar.
> 
> Por favor, deja de confundir a los que están aprendiendo el subjuntivo en español.




No le veo nada de confuso.
Ahora que lo veo (en este momento lo veo)
Ahora que lo vea (cuando más adelante lo vea)

¿En dónde está lo confuso? El indicativo y el subjuntivo son la marca que nos importa en este caso.
Un placer.


----------



## autrex2811

Por favor, con toda sinceridad y respeto, ahórrense los comentarios de corregirme un uso por demás empleado en *el español normativo mexicano.

Seriedad, respeto y prudencia.

Un gran placer.*


----------



## inib

Autrex, are you saying that "ahora que" can mean "as soon as" or "when" in Mexican Spanish? If so, is there anywhere where we can consult these Mexican norms?


----------



## lcycf

autrex2811 said:


> No le veo nada de confuso.
> Ahora que lo veo (en este momento lo veo)
> Ahora que lo vea (cuando más adelante lo vea)
> 
> ¿En dónde está lo confuso? El indicativo y el subjuntivo son la marca que nos importa en este caso.
> Un placer.


Bueno el mismo idioma se habla distinto en cada sitio, ésa supongo que es la confusión. En España no usaríamos la construcción "ahora que lo sepa" sino que usaríamos "cuando lo sepa" pues ahora lo usamos con un significado inmediato (ahora lo se) y lo pondríamos con indicativo, de la misma manera yo tampoco diría "ahora que lo vea" sino "una vez que lo vea o cuando lo vea". Pero como ya he dicho antes el idioma crece y varía con el uso que le da cada sitio y por lo tanto siempre habrá pequeñas diferencias entre el español de España o de Méjico o de Argentina, etc, pero la idea general va a ser siempre la misma. 
Y con esto no estoy corrigiendo a nadie, sino explicando que en cada sitio los matices son distintos, pero con independencia de ellos nos entendemos perfectamente


----------



## Peterdg

autrex2811 said:


> No le veo nada de confuso.
> Ahora que lo veo (en este momento lo veo)
> Ahora que lo vea (cuando más adelante lo vea)
> 
> ¿En dónde está lo confuso? El indicativo y el subjuntivo son la marca que nos importa en este caso.
> Un placer.


Es confuso por el significado mismo de "ahora que...".  "Ahora que..." significa que lo que se expresa, ya ha ocurrido. No puede referirse a algo en el futuro como "mañana" no puede referirse a algo en el pasado. No puedes decir: "Mañana fui al supermercado", por lo menos, en mi versión del español.

Si en tu región "ahora que" significa otra cosa que en España, me callo.


----------



## S.V.

Estoy de acuerdo en que esto solo confundirá a quien abrió el hilo. De cualquier manera, él está usando _ahora_ con el mismo valor de futuro del que provino uno de los significados de la palabra _ahorita_. Lo más probable es que sea un uso regional._

Ahora que venga. / Ahorita que venga.

_Aunque, para que esto funcione, en la mente del hablante tiene que vérselo como algo que pasará pronto, precisamente por la acepción de _ahora_: '_Dentro de poco tiempo_'_. _No creo que sea un uso tan común, en especial en contraste con la más normal _Cuando venga_, por ejemplo. Sin embargo, no creo que funcione en este caso —otra razón más para no mencionarlo aquí—; ya que cuando se dice _Cuando lo sepa_, sin contexto, no se tiene realmente la idea de que esto ocurrirá en algún momento cercano; especialmente por la definición de _saber_ de 'enterarse de'. Cuando lo leí por primera vez no entendía por qué lo había usado así. En toda la Internet parece haber solamente un ejemplo con _"ahora que lo sepa te..."_, el cual redirige a esta misma página.1


----------



## viviana jones

lcycf said:


> Bueno el mismo idioma se habla distinto en cada sitio, ésa supongo que es la confusión. En España no usaríamos la construcción "ahora que lo sepa" sino que usaríamos "cuando lo sepa" pues ahora lo usamos con un significado inmediato (ahora lo se) y lo pondríamos con indicativo, de la misma manera yo tampoco diría "ahora que lo vea" sino "una vez que lo vea o cuando lo vea". Pero como ya he dicho antes el idioma crece y varía con el uso que le da cada sitio y por lo tanto siempre habrá pequeñas diferencias entre el español de España o de Méjico o de Argentina, etc, pero la idea general va a ser siempre la misma.
> Y con esto no estoy corrigiendo a nadie, sino explicando que en cada sitio los matices son distintos, pero con independencia de ellos nos entendemos perfectamente


Totalmente de acuerdo... Yo me he llevado más de una sorpresa cuando he dado una norma como correcta y, en unso segundos, aparecen hablantes de América que me corrigen, pues en otros países la norma es diferente ...
Y siempre desde el respeto


----------



## Xiscomx

¡Hola a todos!
Sin ánimo de echar más leña al fuego y después de haber leído muy atentamente todos los razonamientos vertidos en este hilo, nos acude a la memoria la siguiente oración que sí acepta el *«Ahora que lo sepa»* causante de esta controversia. Hela aquí:

La oración original que ha escrito brooklynbrook: Ahora que lo *sé* (o *sepa*?), te lo digo. Sin más contexto, podría funcionar correctamente así:
*
Ahora que lo sepa (él, no yo), te lo digo.

*Ampliando el contexto: *Ahora que lo sepa *(que se entere él)*, te lo digo a ti para que también lo sepas y terminemos de una vez por todas con los misterios y secretos.

*El adverbio *ahora* puede perfectamente complementar un verbo en modo subjuntivo:

Ahora que no tenga dinero, no me lo creo.
Ahora hable de lo que hable, siempre e interesante escucharle.
Ahora que no venga, es para matarlo.

Salud para todos y de la buena


----------



## Xiscomx

Acabamos de leer el comentario de S.V. y nos parece acertadísimo.
Si tomamos el *ahora* por el coloquial *ahorita*, sí se comprende la frase inicial: Ahora que lo sepa, te lo diré [*Ahorita que lo sepa, te lo diré*], ya que *ahorita*puede funcionar aquí como: enseguida, tan pronto como, ahora mismo, en cuanto, etc.
Paz y amistad


----------



## autrex2811

inib said:


> Autrex, are you saying that "ahora que" can mean "as soon as" or "when" in Mexican Spanish? If so, is there anywhere where we can consult these Mexican norms?



En el español mexicano, el de gente letrada: escritores, maestros, estudiantes, reporteros; hasta en libros. Por cierto, la RAE dice esto de "ahora", con un tiempo futuro:

*3.*adv. t. Dentro de poco tiempo. _Ahora te lo diré._

Ahora que tenga (dentro de poco tiempo, cuando tenga) bien la página electrónica se la pondré aquí mismo. 
También podemos decir "ahorita que venga (en cuanto venga)". Pero este uso es más hablado, si bien registrado asimismo en personas cultas.

Un placer.


----------



## Peterdg

Xiscomx said:


> Acabamos de leer el comentario de S.V. y nos parece acertadísimo.
> Si tomamos el *ahora* por el coloquial *ahorita*, sí se comprende la frase inicial: Ahora que lo sepa, te lo diré [*Ahorita que lo sepa, te lo diré*], ya que *ahorita*puede funcionar aquí como: enseguida, tan pronto como, ahora mismo, en cuanto, etc.
> Paz y amistad


La versión original no dice "ahorita que " sino "ahora que".

Si empezamos a cambiar la frase original, es posible demostrar cualquier cosa.

Eso es lo que quiero decir con "confundir a los que aprenden el uso del subjuntivo en español".



autrex2811 said:


> En el español mexicano, el de gente letrada: escritores, maestros, estudiantes, reporteros; hasta en libros. Por cierto, la RAE dice esto de "ahora", con un tiempo futuro:
> 
> *3.*adv. t. Dentro de poco tiempo. _Ahora te lo diré._


Eso no dice nada al respecto." Ahora (que lo sé) te lo diré". Está claro que después de "ahora" es posible utilizar un futuro en la principal, *pero no en la subordinada* (en "que lo sé").

No puedo imaginar ningún examen en el que se dé por correcto el subjuntivo en la frase original.

No tengo nada en contra de explorar las extremidades de la gramática pero, por lo menos, les hagamos claro a los preguntan que son extremidades y no planteemos algo que va en contra de lo que dijeron otros foreros sin ningún comentario al respecto.


----------



## autrex2811

Peterdg said:


> La versión original no dice "ahorita que " sino "ahora que".
> 
> Si empezamos a cambiar la frase original, es posible demostrar cualquier cosa.
> 
> Eso es lo que quiero decir con "confundir a los que aprenden el uso del subjuntivo en español".
> 
> Eso no dice nada al respecto." Ahora (que lo sé) te lo diré". Está claro que después de "ahora" es posible utilizar un futuro en la principal, *pero no en la subordinada* (en "que lo sé").
> 
> No puedo imaginar ningún examen en el que se dé por correcto el subjuntivo en la frase original.
> 
> No tengo nada en contra de explorar las extremidades de la gramática pero, por lo menos, les hagamos claro a los preguntan que son extremidades y no planteemos algo que va en contra de lo que dijeron otros foreros sin ningún comentario al respecto.



Pues es que preguntaron que si era posible:

Ahora que lo sé (en este instante)
Ahora que lo *sepa* (más adelante, porque aquí el subjuntivo tiene proyección futura: Ahora que lo *supiere, *pero este uso es más literario)

Yo dije que sí, y lo reitero, ambas son posibilísimas, con las diferencias entre paréntesis. Que no se conozca quizás en otros lados, no implica que sea un error, ni que no deba enseñarse.

Un gran placer nuevamente.


----------



## Xiscomx

Peterdg said:


> La versión original no dice "ahorita que " sino "ahora que".
> 
> Si empezamos a cambiar la frase original, es posible demostrar cualquier cosa.
> 
> Eso es lo que quiero decir con "confundir a los que aprenden el uso del subjuntivo en español".
> 
> Eso no dice nada al respecto." Ahora (que lo sé) te lo diré". Está claro que después de "ahora" es posible utilizar un futuro en la principal, *pero no en la subordinada* (en "que lo sé").
> 
> No puedo imaginar ningún examen en el que se dé por correcto el subjuntivo en la frase original.
> 
> No tengo nada en contra de explorar las extremidades de la gramática pero, por lo menos, les hagamos claro a los preguntan que son extremidades y no planteemos algo que va en contra de lo que dijeron otros foreros sin ningún comentario al respecto.



Nuestra intención no es *confundir* sino *aclarar*. Y queremos aclarar que si en un principio nos chocó un adverbio [ahora] seguido de un subjuntivo [sepa] ahora nos parece correcto.


----------



## viviana jones

Xiscomx said:


> Nuestra intención no es *confundir* sino *aclarar*. Y queremos aclarar que si en un principio nos chocó un adverbio [ahora] seguido de un subjuntivo [sepa] ahora nos parece correcto.



Eso es. Aunque no sea la forma "correcta", nos enriquece conocer otros usos ...


----------



## Xiscomx

viviana jones said:


> Eso es. Aunque no sea la forma "correcta", nos enriquece conocer otros usos ...



Que no sea una forma correcta para viviana jones,​ sí lo puede ser para muchos otros y ponemos el ejemplo que nos ha dado autrex2811: *«Que no se conozca quizás en otros lados, no implica que sea un error, ni que no deba enseñarse.»

*Y nosotros añadimos: *«El desconocimiento no niega una existencia o una verdad, sólo afirma una inocencia»*


----------



## juan2937

You have to use the Indicative, factual knowledge, I/will tell you. (you know it already)
The subjunctive is not factual, it means you still do not know it.


----------

